# After The Burial Tabs.



## JPMike

I don't know If I should post this or not, but here it goes.

Is there any chance to find After The Burial tabs??

Cursing Akenaten, etc.

Also, what tuning they use on their 8 strings?

I wanna start learning some of their songs, I tried transcribing some of their songs, but I don't seem to get some stuff right yet.


----------



## Opeth666

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/after_the_burial_tabs.htm


----------



## JPMike

yeah I have seen those, the thing is, at least for Cursing Akenaten tab, that they are like 7 strings tuned differently.

I am trying to find tabs for standard 8 or at least for different tuned 8 string.

Thanks though.
If you got any other info to give me, I would be grateful.


----------



## Opeth666

well guitar pro only goes to 7 string guitars...other than that i have no idea...


----------



## JPMike

I will try sight reading notation, but I think it's bass notation or something.

Thanks again.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They use F standard on their 8 strings, 7s are in Bb standard I think.


----------



## Fred

My tab of Aspiration is here: www.crepusculum.co.uk/aspiration.ptb 

It's written out as though it were for 7-string because Powertab doesn't support 8-strings either. Oh yeah, and it's all complete (and I'm faaairly confident that the majority of it is correct) apart from the intro solo, which is a bitch to work out!


----------



## JPMike

A half step down from standard tuning, ok got that.

Thanks a lot for the info guys, any other info you would like to fill in, it would be a pleasure.


----------



## Rick

Justin did tell me that if he could find a good tabbing program, he'd start to make some tabs on his downtime.


----------



## TreWatson

Fred said:


> My tab of Aspiration is here: www.crepusculum.co.uk/aspiration.ptb
> 
> It's written out as though it were for 7-string because Powertab doesn't support 8-strings either. Oh yeah, and it's all complete (and I'm faaairly confident that the majority of it is correct) apart from the intro solo, which is a bitch to work out!



i meant to tell you a while ago that the low section has slides instead of bends, but it's right aside from that.


----------



## Fred

If you're talking about the breakdown section then to the best of my knowledge (having spent a hell of a lot of time studying live footage of this song!) they're pre-bent notes which are let down to the original pitch over the course of the note's duration, as opposed to the straightforward bends I've got in that tab. Just never got round to updating it! I've certainly never seen any footage to suggest they're slides. Where are you getting that information from?


----------



## JPMike

Rick said:


> Justin did tell me that if he could find a good tabbing program, he'd start to make some tabs on his downtime.



I hope soon, cause the ones out there, are a bit... whatever. lol.


----------



## dissonant6

can someone tab out the classical guitar intro on pi(the mercury god of infinity)?


----------



## thisjanuary

Just to revive this, the 8-string ATB tabs on Ultimate-Guitar are mine, and I had to tab them as split seven strings (top 7 and bottom 7) as there's no other way to convey that frequency range within GP without messing around with multiple voicings for lead and bass, and that's even more confusing that separating the tracks.

All of my tabs are correct (I transcribe for a living).

Aspiration Guitar Pro Tab by After The Burial @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Fred

thisjanuary said:


> All of my tabs are correct (I transcribe for a living).



That may be so, but I'm practically 100% sure that you've got the outro section for Aspiration wrong - when the solo kicks in, the rhythm guitars drop down a semitone so the chugs are on the open F-string, and if you look at live videos, you can see how Trent plays the quiet end bit - it's tapped, and the notes are different from the ones you've got. That aside, it's a great tab, though!


----------



## Rick

For certain songs, (Cursing being one of them), they drop the Bb to Ab.


----------



## xSyncope

Does anyone have an accurate tab for the intro to Fingers Like Daggers?


----------



## misticalodin

Someone please tab out "pendulum" plssssss!


----------



## Sikthness

misticalodin said:


> Someone please tab out "pendulum" plssssss!


 
Pendulum can be played in Drop C. Somebody do this please!


----------



## Chronophobia

Anyone know what the sweeps are at the end of Your Troubles Will Cease? They start at 3:25. This is the only part I am unsure of. As I wrote on the Ultimate-Guitar comments for the .gpx tab there, I hear this somewhere in it:


Code:


E  --------------------------------------------
B -10h14p10------10h13p10------10h14p10-------
G ---------11------------11------------11-----
D -----------11------------10------------11---
A -------------12------------12------------12-
E --------------------------------------------

But can't figure what comes before or after it. Any help?


----------

